# Contador's Trek Madone 5.2



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

A great write-up about Contador's Madone 5.2. The article discloses that with exception of Leipheimer, the entire Astana team are racing 5.2s this year. Levi uses a 6.9 (about 120 grams lighter according to the article) to offset the weight of his SRM powermeter and still come in over the UCI fifteen pound limit. The bike looks great in the Astana colors.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2008/probikes/?id=alberto_contador_astana_trek_giro08


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Indeed, the bike looks uniquely excellent. I wish these were the standard colors for the Madone.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Wow.. if that paint scheme isn't an offering in '09, it should be.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

There's something very understated and stealthy about my 5.2, kind of like a Ferrari in black as opposed to screaming red! No flash, all business.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> There's something very understated and stealthy about my 5.2, kind of like a Ferrari in black as opposed to screaming red! No flash, all business.


Ok, we'll put Contador on the 'flashy' 5.2 and you on the 'all business' version and take bets. 

You in?? I know I am!!


----------



## tg3895 (Mar 14, 2006)

Trek was not wasting any time in celebrating the race victory. Here is a pic of the pink victory Madone:

http://trekroad.typepad.com/trekroad/2008/06/alberto-contado.html


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

LOL, yea, I'm in!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

08Madone5.2 said:


> LOL, yea, I'm in!


Glad to read that you took my remark as was intended. I really like the Astana scheme, but agree that your bike is _very_ cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## endeavorc (Nov 11, 2007)

FYI,

You can get the Astana paint scheme as a Project One bike.


----------



## Joelio34 (Jul 28, 2007)

Are all the Astana members going with SRAM now vs. Shimano??


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Joelio34 said:


> Are all the Astana members going with SRAM now vs. Shimano??


They don't have a choice. SRAM is the team's component sponsor.


----------



## Joelio34 (Jul 28, 2007)

Oh I thought it was Shimano... I love the Red set it's very nice, and definately on par with DA


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

I thought they were using 6.9s. 

Again proves a 5.2 is good enough


----------



## zac (Aug 5, 2005)

The simple fact of the matter is that the OCLV red frames (really total fuselage - the 6.5 & the 6.9 frames) coupled with the top groups (D/A, SRAM Red, or Campy Record) and any wheel under ~1400 grams (which almost all tubular carbon race wheels are now-a-days) together with the typical outfit of pedals, saddle and even carbon stem and aluminum bars (heavier than aluminum stem and carbon bars) is still under the UCI weight limit of 6.8kg for the pro tour.

Out of the box a stock 6.5/6.9 Pro is hovering at 15lbs. Put on an SI SLR saddle, swap the stem to aluminum, and a set of 1200 gram tubulars and the 6.xPro is hovering around 14lbs and that is really not even trying very hard, (and that's with the heaviest group: D/A). With SRAM Red you are in the high 13s.

I have said it before: the OCLV red frames/fuselages are almost too light. 

HTH
zac


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Levi and Contador ride the same frame size? I don't think so.*

I have said in another thread that I didn't believe Levi rides a stock 54cm frame, and my theory was shot down by a few folks, who said a 5'7" guy can ride a 54cm Trek. Yes, that is true, and I know a few including myself who can. Looking at cyclingnews' profiles on both riders' Madones, unless my eyes are playing tricks on me, there's little chance that Contador's frame is the same size as Levi's.

Alberto's bike: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2008/probikes/?id=alberto_contador_astana_trek_giro08

Levi's bike: 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/2007/probikes/?id=levi_leipheimer_discovery_madone

And if you look at the seat tube measurements from both articles, Contador's seat tube, even when measured c-c, is longer than Levi's seat tube measurement (for argument's sake, let's say it's c-t).

Also here are photos from Trek's website showing Contador's Madone from last year's TdF final stage and Levi's Stars and Stripes Madone. Levi's bike is considerably smaller IMHO, and I don't think it is just camera angles. There is visibly more slope in Levi's top tube than on Contador's bike. 

I read somewhere on Trek's Madone website someone asking what frame size Levi rides, and the answer given by Trek was a stock 54cm. I've seen a 54cm and 52cm Pro Fit Madone in person and neither look like Levi's frame in terms of frame angles and proportions. My question to all is do you think Levi rides a stock men's 54cm frame or perhaps a WSD 54cm?


----------



## saturncyclist (Aug 8, 2006)

I agree, Contador's bike definitely *looks* bigger


----------



## epicxt (Apr 26, 2005)

zac said:


> The simple fact of the matter is that the OCLV red frames (really total fuselage - the 6.5 & the 6.9 frames) coupled with the top groups (D/A, SRAM Red, or Campy Record) and any wheel under ~1400 grams (which almost all tubular carbon race wheels are now-a-days) together with the typical outfit of pedals, saddle and even carbon stem and aluminum bars (heavier than aluminum stem and carbon bars) is still under the UCI weight limit of 6.8kg for the pro tour.
> 
> Out of the box a stock 6.5/6.9 Pro is hovering at 15lbs. Put on an SI SLR saddle, swap the stem to aluminum, and a set of 1200 gram tubulars and the 6.xPro is hovering around 14lbs and that is really not even trying very hard, (and that's with the heaviest group: D/A). With SRAM Red you are in the high 13s.
> *I have said it before: the OCLV red frames/fuselages are almost too light*.
> ...


Bite your tongue!


----------

